# I wonder about you people



## QSis (May 1, 2006)

I wonder what the gender is of posters whose gender is not obvious from their handles (user names). For example: grumblebee (my guess is male?) and kleenex (female?). I have a lot more of these gender wonderings.

I wonder if Ironchef's avatar is a picture of him (or her) and what he/she means by "I do seafood" in the public profile.

I wonder what Mylegsbig finds hilarious about the avatar he(?) uses and why he/she chose that handle. And I wonder why Saltygreasybacon chose his(?) handle. I have a lot more of these handle-choice wonderings, too.

I wonder what "Contest Winner" under someone's handle means.

I hope my wondering doesn't offend anyone. I prefer to think of myself as "interested" instead of "nosy".  Does anyone else wonder such things?

This is terrific forum - great people sharing a wealth of knowledge and good feelings!

Lee


----------



## amber (May 1, 2006)

Well I guess you can figure out that I am female based on my name  

I presume Iron Chef is male, not sure why. I presume mylegisbig is male, for obvious reasons based on his name  

Contest winners are those that won contests on here based on various topics in certain forums, but typcially in " off topic" forum.


----------



## sattie (May 1, 2006)

*Now That You Mention It*

Now I am wonderin about your handle, yours is not exactly gender revealing unless I am missing something.     I have often wondered about users handles and get mad at myself for not coming up with something witty like they did.

Sattie is a nick name pick up at work, real name is Satin (like the material) and I would be a she.


----------



## ironchef (May 1, 2006)

I'm a guy.

My avatar is Greg "Fossilman" Raymer, the 2004 World Series of Poker main event winner. I like his style of tournament poker playing.

I do seafoods = Seafood is my specialty. That and sauces.


----------



## Michelemarie (May 1, 2006)

Cool thread! I wonder about some of those things too - like what different people's screen names mean - other than the obvious - how they chose them.  I think it is obvious I am a girl.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 1, 2006)

I guess it's time to tell the truth - I really am an elf


----------



## Andy M. (May 1, 2006)

My name is significant because it indicates my real identity. I am Dorothy's Auntie Em (Andy M.). 

Most people don't realize that the Wizard of Oz is a true story, fictionalized for the movie. The real Andy M. was a man whose gender was changed to  female for the movie and the name was modified to accommodate the gender change.

The real story is about a 12 year old girl who was lost in a tornado in the dust bowl in the 30s. She was missing for some time and the family was beginning to think they would never see her again. 

Many months later she reappeared as a changed person. Upon investigation, the police found she had actually run off to California and was making her way selling illegal substances to the Hollywood set. 

Several months into this new endeavor she got tired of the wicked life she was leading and headed home. She arrived at the farm late one night and walked into Andy M.'s room and tried to awaken her by pulling her leg....


...just like I'm pulling yours right now.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 1, 2006)

Yup.... she IS!  
And Im just sushi. Not deadly.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 1, 2006)

Andy M - go to the corner right now!!!!  

Dove - it's time for the woodshed - Sush, aren't you glad it's not your turn again????


----------



## grumblebee (May 1, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> I wonder what the gender is of posters whose gender is not obvious from their handles (user names). For example: grumblebee (my guess is male?)


 
 Nope... last time I checked I was female! Admittedly though, my username is rather gender neutral. But that's why I chose a pink avatar. Pink = girly, didn't your mother teach you that?


----------



## kadesma (May 1, 2006)

I'm just a little boy's Ma His name is Cade and he calls me ma+Kadesma 
I'm a mom to 4 kids and 6 grandkids

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite (May 1, 2006)

*I am a Simple Man "MAIDRITE "  *
*Really I just believe God Made us all. So we all are "MADE RIGHT"*
*and BOY ARE THEY GOOD SANDWICHES AS WELL !  *


----------



## wasabi (May 1, 2006)

I'm hot and spicy like my name and a little green.  I am female.


----------



## vyapti (May 2, 2006)

I've got a female avatar and a feminine username (I fould out later).  So you guessed it, I'm a guy.

BTW, I think mylegsbig's avatar is cool too.  And I wonder about his username.  Mostly, I'm jealous because he seems to have alot more time to play in the kitchen than I do.


----------



## jkath (May 2, 2006)

If you're not sure about me, check the "travelling apron" photos in the Member's Photos area.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 2, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> I'm just a little boy's Ma His name is Cade and he calls me ma+Kadesma
> I'm a mom to 4 kids and 6 grandkids
> 
> kadesma


 
*6* GRAND KIDS not 4????  who are the 5th and 6th??

Anyway I am female, my name is Licia.  You can see me in the pic on the right hand side on my profile page along with my beau Cristiano.  
And I am not saying YOU ARE maniac, "Urmaniac" is my fave nick given by a good friend of mine, this was created because I was (and still am) such a dedicated, crazed fan of a certain figure skater from the last decade named Alexei *Urman*ov, thus "Urmanov + maniac = Urmaniac".  When I first tried to use this on AOL, to my great surprise, it was already taken, so I threw in "13" because it seemed like I was a perpetual 13 year old!!


----------



## GB (May 2, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> His name is Cade and he calls me ma+Kadesma
> 
> 
> kadesma


Just curious...why not Cadesma?


----------



## VickiQ (May 2, 2006)

VickiQ is pretty obvious as to my gender but, I also use yellowdog9381-yellowdog after my dog and 9381 is my son Jymm's b-day- I am also oceanspirit60-there is no place on this earth I would rather be than near the ocean and 60 is the year I was born- I guess both of those could be neutral.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 2, 2006)

I'm all female and live in Indiana ........at least last time I checked  .


----------



## Raven (May 2, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> The real Andy M. was a man whose gender was changed to  female for the movie and the name was modified to accommodate the gender change.


WOW! What lengths some people won't go to in order to get a part in Hollywood!! Me? I ain't curling my hair for nobody! 

As for me most people wonder about my gender anyway so I'm used to it. 

In reality I'm just an old southern boy with a good wife and grown daughter. 

I chose my screen-name from Edgar Allen Poe's "The Raven".

And I too wonder what the tag "Contest Winner" means.

Maidrite >> Love your Avitar, but shouldn't that tagline read "_It might be... I could be... IT IS!! HOLY COW!!!_"? 

~ Raven ~


----------



## mish (May 2, 2006)

Happy the topic came up, as there are several new members since this topic was posted.

Curious what the screen names mean... Grumblebee, vyapti?


----------



## texasgirl (May 2, 2006)

It's not being nosy at all, Qsis. You want to know who you are talking to on here. It can get embarrassing if you assume that one is male/female. I like knowing the gender's of everyone too. After a while, you pick up things, but, that doesn't always work if someone is with the same gender and say my girlfriend or boyfriend. Mine says what I am, although, girl, was a looooooooooooooong time ago !! LOL


----------



## mish (May 2, 2006)

Raven said:
			
		

> WOW! What lengths some people won't go to in order to get a part in Hollywood!! Me? I ain't curling my hair for nobody!
> 
> As for me most people wonder about my gender anyway so I'm used to it.
> ~ Raven ~


 
You're not?!




I think the *Mr*. Farkeltush gave you away


----------



## Raven (May 2, 2006)

ROTFL!!!  Ya want that autographed? 

~ Raven ~


----------



## mish (May 2, 2006)

Raven said:
			
		

> ROTFL!!! Ya want that autographed?
> 
> ~ Raven ~


 
   
Yeah.  Make it out to Raquel.


----------



## licia (May 2, 2006)

I'm sure anyone who has read many of my posts know I'm a retired grandmother. My user name is a mixed up version of my first name (Alice) which I don't use, but all the Alice handles have always been taken. Someone got there before me. I too have wondered about many of the names and really can't tell from the posts whether it is a male or female poster. I hope some of the stranger handles will be revealed in this thread.


----------



## Raven (May 2, 2006)

Here ya go Mish. 

You fans are what makes the job so rewarding 








~ Raven ~


----------



## abjcooking (May 2, 2006)

I wasn't the least bit creative when picking my name.  Don't know why, but I just wasn't in the mood to think up anything.  abj are my initials.  Fist name being Amber.  When I was yonger my mom put initials on everything and she uses her initials on the computer, I guess it just caught.


----------



## mish (May 2, 2006)

Raven said:
			
		

> Here ya go Mish.
> 
> You fans are what makes the job so rewarding
> 
> ...


 
You're killing me, Raven     How'd you do that  

Since I don't wear an apron   , here's my photo:




(yes I posted it a while back, but it bares repeating.)


----------



## Robo410 (May 2, 2006)

Robo is Joe...dude


----------



## The Z (May 2, 2006)

I'm a feller.  My last name begins with the letter 'Z'.  When I was in high school I had a few nicknames surrounding that... starting with 'Z-Man', later shortened to simply 'Z', and often then referred to as 'The Z'.


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2006)

another guy here. 
hmmm, just reading thru the posts, there seems to be a lot of checking going on before responding...


----------



## licia (May 2, 2006)

BT, I had the idea you were a guy


----------



## mish (May 2, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> another guy here.
> hmmm, just reading thru the posts, there seems to be a lot of checking going on before responding...


 
And, cross-referencing


----------



## Jikoni (May 2, 2006)

Wow, so Raven is a he and Grumblebee a she!Good to know. Would you guess mine anyone?(Well apart from those who know)Guess my avatar gives everything away.


----------



## CharlieD (May 2, 2006)

Back in cigar boom days, it was hard and not all together legal to get Cuban cigars, so all the packages were sent to my dog (just in case), his name was Charlie. One time mail person walks in to give me a package and says to me: “Hey, Charlie, there is a package for you.” Since then it stock.

Oh, and the avatar looks very much like me inside and out.


----------



## AllenOK (May 2, 2006)

My name actually is "Allen", and I live in Michigan, thus the "MI".  Years ago, on another board, someone posted a link to a website where you could create your own custom South Park character.  I ended up created the avatar you see.  It's actually a fair representation of me, in uniform at the kitchen I work in.


----------



## RDG (May 2, 2006)

Nice thread. I participate in other Kitchen forums in Italy, and there we have the use to sign with our real name. Here, I've seen that nobody does so, and I've used the same behaviour. 
The Photo is me: It's a concession to the fact that I too find strange to speak with someone without knowing if IT is a "he" or a "she", and so, I don't want to compell others to have my same trouble.
RDG is very simple: my name. Roberto Della Giovanna. Roberto is the name, Della Giovanna the family name.  I say so, because many years ago I went in a hotel in Spain, and just now I receive Xmas wishes for "Senorita Giovanna Della"..... . I'm a designer, crazy for bridge (I play in some national tournaments, but surely I'm  not a champion). And I'm too fat...... : 1,85, 101 kg.


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Back in cigar boom days, it was hard and not all together legal to get Cuban cigars, so all the packages were sent to my dog (just in case), his name was Charlie. One time mail person walks in to give me a package and says to me: “Hey, Charlie, there is a package for you.” Since then it stock.
> 
> Oh, and the avatar looks very much like me inside and out.


 
i think it's still against the law to have cuban cigars in the u.s., charlie.

the last time i was in bermuda, i bought a box of real cuban montechristos and cohibas and had them shipped to my girlfriends' office. i removed the bands, wrapped it up in gift paper, and surrounded them with other little trinkets and gifts and wrapped the heck out of the box. i had no problem getting them through customs.

unfortunately, those went quickly, so now i'm down to my last real cohiba, and a few macanudo portofinos.

i'm not a churchill fan. i prefer a small ring, long cigar with a natural wrapper.


----------



## CharlieD (May 2, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i think it's still against the law to have cuban cigars in the u.s...


Yes you are right. But I don't have time to smoke, or money to buy them anyway nowadays. 5 kids will do that to your cigar stash. So, it doesn't matter anymore. I like big cigars though.


----------



## grumblebee (May 2, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i think it's still against the law to have cuban cigars in the u.s., charlie.


 
That's so strange. Is it a political thing? Hmm... that's probably why all the specialty cigar shops around here are always full of Americans! (there are many cigar stores here that sell loads of cuban/imported cigars) 



			
				mish said:
			
		

> Curious what the screen names mean... Grumblebee, vyapti?


 
My screen name doesn't really "mean" anything, I just thought it was kind of clever. It's like "Bumblebee" but different. I actually first came up with it in reference to my cute little dog who is always grumpy in the morning. (he puts up a fuss when I get up in the morning and disturb his rest on my bed... lol) One day I just called him a "Grumblebee" out of the blue and the name just kind of stuck in my head. I also call him "Grumplestiltskin" (like Rumplestiltskin) sometimes too.


----------



## vyapti (May 2, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Curious what the screen names mean... Grumblebee, vyapti?


 
vyapti is a sanskrit term I picked up in an Indian Philosophy class (having to do with causal relationships). I've been interested in India for years, liked the word and it's unique in the internet community (that means don't use it ).

I later discovered that it is an uncommon feminine name in India. Every so often, I get hit on by Indian guys on my yahoo account. This once lead to a lengthy discourse about the goings on in Ahmanabad. In the end, though, I guess I just wasn't his type.


----------



## silentmeow (May 2, 2006)

One of my oldest cats (18) years old could not meow.She'd open her mouth but no sound came out.  She could hiss and growl but never ever meow'd.  I used to call her my silent meow cat.  Very trusting, part siamese, she would sit on my shoulder while I burned off dead grass areas, sit in my lap at the vets office full of dogs, purring her head off.  I miss her.  Guess you can tell by the sloppy sentamentality that I'm female!


----------



## Constance (May 2, 2006)

Constance is my real name...I'm the straight-forward type.


----------



## corazon (May 2, 2006)

gal here, but I'm sure you all figured that one out.  I thought for sure abj was a guy, not gal!  Sorry Amber!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 2, 2006)

I'm a 50-year-old, loves-&-raises-horses (& all animals, really), loves-to-garden, loves-to-cook, loves-to-read female.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 2, 2006)

I too am a fifty year old, but male by gender. My pseudonym comes from the fact that I wa a puny little runt while growing up, though very nimble and athletic for my size.  I'd come home dejected after being teased by the other kids, who were all nearly twice my size. My dad would try to cheer me up and always said that "one of these days, you're goint to grow like a bad weed." Well, I never got past 5 foot 6 inches tall. So I must be the "Goodweed". And I live in and love the Northern Great Lakes region.  Thus, I am Goodweed of the North.

In addition, I'm not fond of manicured, perfect lawns. I prefer wild flowers, dandelions, and other plants considered obnoxious by most people. To me, a lawn that is just yellow with brilliant dandelions is a beautiful thing. I also love picking wild berries, mushrooms, and other edibles. To me, there are no bad weeds, just plants that people don't know the usefulness of.  My favorite place to be is in the forest, as far away from civilization as I can get, though I am far from antisocial.  And I bet you couldnt' tell that I'm somewhat gregarious (talks a lot).  And I bet you can't tell that I read a bunch, and about every topic imaginable, even cooking (though most of that knowledge comes from years of trial and error, reading, and experimentation).

I also love honesty and integrity above all other human traits.  And I try very hard to live those traits.  About family, my wife comes first, followed by my children.  And that saying at the bottom of my posts, I believe that to be an ultimate truth, along with religeous faith.

I am who I appear to be in my posts, though with all the weaknesses of the average mortal.  I strive to be better than I am, and frequently do foolish things to hinder my progression.  But I always keep looking forward, picking myself up, and tryiing again.

I love humor and laughter.  I abhor toilet humor, shock value humor, and humor that tears down others, or tears down good principles.  I have little taste for crudity.  I embrace things that lift me and others up.  And I believe that if everyone were to do the same, we could have a better world in which to live.  

Now B.T., just to let you know, you have never stepped over the line and are a valued freind on this board.  I'm not a prude by any means.  But I am different than most, and have been since birth.  It's just who I am, not better, nor worse than anyone else.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## QSis (May 2, 2006)

Wow, this thread was great reading on my lunchbreak!  A few surprises, gender-wise, but after reading grumblebee's explanation about her handle, her gender was a dead giveaway, LOL!  I talk EXACTLY the same way to my cat!

As for me, my given name, Lee, doesn't help most people.  About 7 years ago, my brother, with whom I share a townhouse, was interested in smoking meats and low and slow BBQ.  We bought a smoker and I got on the internet to find out how to use the thing.  I found the wonderful BBQ Forum http://www.rbjb.com/rbjb/rbjbboard/ where I joined in.  "Q" is the shortened term for "BBQ" and, since I was, at first, just finding out information for my brother, I added the "Sis" for that forum.  I have kept QSis everywhere else on the internet.

Shortly after that, we became a 2-person competitive BBQ team, and many of our internet BBQ buddies on the circuit know us as QSis and QBro.

Thanks for all the replies, everybody!

Lee


----------



## auntdot (May 2, 2006)

Grumblebee, the Americans in your country are buying Cubans for very political reasons.

As a result of the Cuban missile crisis in the early sixties, JFK put an embargo on Cuban products, including cigars.

There is a story I have heard many times that he purchased as many as he could before he enacted the embargo and had literally thousands resting in the proper humidity and temperature conditions.

He certainly did like his cigars.

Is that a true tale?

I have no idea.

But yes, we cannot legally bring Cuban cigars into the US.


----------



## texasgirl (May 2, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Constance is my real name...I'm the straight-forward type.


 
wow, hi there, Connie!! Nice to see you!!!


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2006)

grumble, yes, it is political in nature. americans are not allowed to buy, or travel to, or do business with anything cuban. i don't think it appropriate to discuss it here, but there is an interesting debate over both sides of the issue. (opening up lines of business - can it help them, and therfore help them to become democratic? or are you just doing business with a communist state that ignores civil rights?)

and gw!!!! you are the homeowner that everyone in my neighborhood lets their dogs go poop on the lawn because your property is nothing but a weed producer. i understand the beauty of a field of dandelions or wildflowers, but not in an area where everyone else tries to prevent them from growing. it's a nice, green statement of conservation and/or preservation, but also bad manners and not very neighborly, imo.
before i went organic (i pick weeds by hand now), i would run the rotary spreader over one of my neighbor's lawns with leftover weed killer in the middle of the night. every year my lawn would be perfect on one side, but loaded with weeds on the offending neighbors side.


----------



## kadesma (May 2, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Constance is my real name...I'm the straight-forward type.


And that is one of the  many things I like about you 

kadesma


----------



## ironchef (May 2, 2006)

For anyone else wondering....

Me and GF last year. I'm 29 but look 23. She's 24 but looks 18. We get carded whenever and wherever we go.


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2006)

i'm a gal of 25 & a culinary student, & a Chef when someone asks me to work for them, & i love my PINK!


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2006)

IC:

I, for one, would rather see GF's face in your avatar than Raymer's.


----------



## GB (May 2, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> IC:
> 
> I, for one, would rather see GF's face in your avatar than Raymer's.


Here here!


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Here here!


 

Where?  Where?


----------



## GB (May 2, 2006)

Too late Andy. You already missed it.


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2006)

The story of my life.  I'm the guy who invented 6-Up.


----------



## ironchef (May 2, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> IC:
> 
> I, for one, would rather see GF's face in your avatar than Raymer's.


 
Yeah, but then everyone will think I'm a girl.


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2006)

We all though you were an ugly older guy.  Was that OK?


----------



## wasabi (May 2, 2006)

In that case, this is my new avatar...


----------



## grumblebee (May 2, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> The story of my life. I'm the guy who invented 6-Up.


 
  hehehe.. this thread is very entertaining!


----------



## ironchef (May 2, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> We all though you were an ugly older guy. Was that OK?


 
Well, considering Raymer probably has at least $5-7 million more than me that wouldn't be THAT bad in theory.


----------



## Constance (May 2, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> And that is one of the  many things I like about you
> 
> kadesma



You're a sweetheart, Kadesma. Love the way you chose your name. 

Hi back, Texas!   

Ironchef, my ex got carded when he was 30 years old. Don't complain...you'll be glad of that young look when you're older.


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Well, considering Raymer probably has at least $5-7 million more than me that wouldn't be THAT bad in theory.


 
Oh, I see.  You're willing to be old and ugly for a price!

I did it for free.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 2, 2006)

Good weed Im with you on all you believe in yards and so fort
Constance I almost started crying when I saw your sweet face and that sparkle in you.
As for you Iron Chef! You little booger! I was totally fooled by your avatar glad to see you are a hansome young man with a really cute girl friend.
As for me Im 48 and female, alot of people used to think I looked like Kathleen Turner when I was younger and a bit thinner.


----------



## corazon (May 2, 2006)

Ironchef, I always imagined you to be tall with dirty blond hair.  Oh well, I pictured gb all wrong until I saw his photo too.


----------



## RDG (May 2, 2006)

Oh, nice!....When I entered, I was thinking you were just a bit too serious....
But now I see you are crazy just like us. Wellcome in our club!


----------



## Dove (May 2, 2006)

Here Here Where where?  
to answer that a page late...IN MY "OFFICE" Andy M..you know where it is..it has a lot of fire wood in it.

Dove is my Beautiful Chihuahua and Marge is short for Margaret.I'm a young 72 year old loving grandma to all of DC.


----------



## jkath (May 2, 2006)

Well, I've known many of you for long enough that I've not been surprised by gender....but! Ironchef! You and your girlfriend are adorable. However, I'm with you - I wouldn't mind being mistaken for a WSOP winner. But I suppose I'd have to be Annie Duke. (For those of you scratching your head, just know that we watch too much poker)

Wasabi - if you change your avatar ......I won't talk to you. Oh wait, we can't talk....well then....I'll write to you in white letters so you can't read! 



			
				Andy M said:
			
		

> _The story of my life. I'm the guy who invented 6-Up._


 
_   _

_Constance! You look like an actress who was popular during the 50's or 60's....who was that?_

_& RDG! Your name sounds so melodious!_


----------



## college_cook (May 2, 2006)

Breezy, do you have any particular breed of horses?  My g/f and I work with Arabians, mostly her though.  She's a pro trainer, while I'm still a cowardly city boy who always carries a crop with him!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 2, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> and gw!!!! you are the homeowner that everyone in my neighborhood lets their dogs go poop on the lawn because your property is nothing but a weed producer. i understand the beauty of a field of dandelions or wildflowers, but not in an area where everyone else tries to prevent them from growing...


 
Oh, don't get me wrong.  I keep my lawn up.  I just don't like it.  I am not so self-involved as to be rude to my neighbors.  I just wish I had the financial means (and a wife who would support the idea) to move way back into a wooded area where lawns weren't required.  'Tis but a dream.  And I really do try to keep the dandelions in check.  But I smile when driving along a country road and look at a veritable carpet of the weed, adding brilliant color to an otherwise bland hay field.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## marmalady (May 2, 2006)

Well, if kitchenelf is really an elf, then I'm really a hobbit female - by the name of marmalady!

Kadesma - Now I have to pronounce your name differently - I was thinking 'ka-DES-ma', lol!


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2006)

wasabs, in your new picture you look somewhat.... what word shall i choose.... famous?  

i view bucky, i mean it, as that homer avatar.


----------



## wasabi (May 2, 2006)

And I think I'm pregnant too!


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2006)

me too! our babies can be pals!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 2, 2006)

Your pictures, Constance, Wasabi (by description), Iron Chef, and everyone else who has posted a picture, great stuff.  I'm going to have to figure out how to do the same.  I want to play too. 

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## wasabi (May 2, 2006)

I'll set up a play date, luvs. Africa is just a plane ride away.


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2006)

i'll get my ticket booked asap, wasabs!


----------



## GB (May 2, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Oh, don't get me wrong.  I keep my lawn up.  I just don't like it.  I am not so self-involved as to be rude to my neighbors.  I just wish I had the financial means (and a wife who would support the idea) to move way back into a wooded area where lawns weren't required.  'Tis but a dream.  And I really do try to keep the dandelions in check.  But I smile when driving along a country road and look at a veritable carpet of the weed, adding brilliant color to an otherwise bland hay field.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


You might be in luck Goodweed. I have been reading that wildflowers and certain weeds like dandelions are becoming fashionable. Soon it may not be as offensive to people have have a yard they way you want.


----------



## Alix (May 2, 2006)

Hey...I wanna be an elf too! I'm just plain old me. (Picture in the Travelling Apron photos)

Girl here, married to Ken, Mom to Bugs (who is a girl too. LOL)


----------



## Raven (May 2, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> You're killing me, Raven     How'd you do that
> 
> Since I don't wear an apron   , here's my photo:
> 
> ...



I just signed a blank piece of paper then scanned it into Paint Shop Pro, negitive image then cut and paste 

LOL! Love the pic.  Nice Gams... or are those Yams? 

~ Raven ~


----------



## ironchef (May 2, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Ironchef, I always imagined you to be tall with dirty blond hair. Oh well, I pictured gb all wrong until I saw his photo too.


 
I WISH I was taller, then I might've had a chance to further my baseball career. I'm 5'9". 6'2" would've been a nice height.


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> I WISH I was taller, then I might've had a chance to further my baseball career. I'm 5'9". 6'2" would've been a nice height.


 
At 6'2" it hurts more when you fall down.


----------



## mish (May 2, 2006)

Raven said:
			
		

> I just signed a blank piece of paper then scanned it into Paint Shop Pro, negitive image then cut and paste
> 
> LOL! Love the pic. Nice Gams... or are those Yams?
> 
> ~ Raven ~


 
LOL, Thanks Mr. Farkeltush.

My right gam is a piece of asparagus, the left is a carrot. Stay away from my onions & potuti.


----------



## Robo410 (May 2, 2006)

I feel so seclusive and recluded. Joe, big 50 here, 6'5", gimp crip, prep school teacher, private chef, weight lifter, tattooed, pierced, partnered. any pic I posted would intimidate the masses, although the only thing you have to fear about me is the heat of my Jamaican curried goat (2 habaneros per pot)

410 is my area code...North Chesapeake Bay. Robo is short for Roboteacher-cyborg from State College...puting fear into the hearts and minds of teenagers forced to diagram sentences, repair their split infinitives, crop their dangling modifiers, preventing the ending of sentences with prepositions, and enforcing correct MLA style and format. I am the Grammar Police, and I know where you live at, dudes!


----------



## ironchef (May 2, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> *6* GRAND KIDS not 4???? who are the 5th and 6th??
> 
> Anyway I am female, my name is Licia. You can see me in the pic on the right hand side on my profile page along with my beau Cristiano.
> And I am not saying YOU ARE maniac, "Urmaniac" is my fave nick given by a good friend of mine, this was created because I was (and still am) such a dedicated, crazed fan of a certain figure skater from the last decade named Alexei *Urman*ov, thus "Urmanov + maniac = Urmaniac". When I first tried to use this on AOL, to my great surprise, it was already taken, so I threw in "13" because it seemed like I was a perpetual 13 year old!!


 
I would've never guessed this one. Not in a million years.


----------



## marmar (May 2, 2006)

Wow.
I feel like there are life stories behind some of the names.
And they're quite interesting.
Thanks QSis for starting it, I learned a bunch...

As for me, I'm a girl, and it's a nick name from a friend going through a repetitive syllable phase (there was a Kiki, so I became Marmar).
Mar means snake in Farsi and I used to wear a snake necklace until 20 of the 30 stones fell out.
I guess I could also just say I like to scratch(English), or love the sea (Spanish), but when I was seven I wanted a boa constrictor, so I guess the snake fits me the best. Though now I'm kind of scared of them.


----------



## jkath (May 2, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> I am the Grammar Police, and I know where you live at, dudes!


    
Great post robo


----------



## kadesma (May 2, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Just curious...why not Cadesma?


Well, I was not sure if I should spell it the right way or not so chose the K instead..C makes more sense tho, but, then I've not done anything sensible in weeks 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (May 2, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> *6* GRAND KIDS not 4???? who are the 5th and 6th??
> 
> Anyway I am female, my name is Licia. You can see me in the pic on the right hand side on my profile page along with my beau Cristiano.
> And I am not saying YOU ARE maniac, "Urmaniac" is my fave nick given by a good friend of mine, this was created because I was (and still am) such a dedicated, crazed fan of a certain figure skater from the last decade named Alexei *Urman*ov, thus "Urmanov + maniac = Urmaniac". When I first tried to use this on AOL, to my great surprise, it was already taken, so I threw in "13" because it seemed like I was a perpetual 13 year old!!


I have two granddaughters who live about an hour and a hlf from us, My sons two girls 11 and 13 both beautiful and excellent on horseback. Compete in barrell racing and so forth. they are Alyssa and Gianna.

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 3, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> I have two granddaughters who live about an hour and a hlf from us, My sons two girls 11 and 13 both beautiful and excellent on horseback. Compete in barrell racing and so forth. they are Alyssa and Gianna.
> 
> kadesma


 
Nice to know there are more to your wonderful bunch!!  We would love to hear more about Alyssa and Gianna as well in the future, hugs and greetings to them!! 

IC, not many does, you are not the only one!!  Therefore I thought I could do with a little explanation!!


----------



## buckytom (May 3, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Oh, don't get me wrong. I keep my lawn up. I just don't like it. I am not so self-involved as to be rude to my neighbors. I just wish I had the financial means (and a wife who would support the idea) to move way back into a wooded area where lawns weren't required. 'Tis but a dream. And I really do try to keep the dandelions in check. But I smile when driving along a country road and look at a veritable carpet of the weed, adding brilliant color to an otherwise bland hay field.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 

alrightee-then, let's not let those weeds get out of control again! (in an embarassed tone  sorry if i was rude.).

lol, glad to hear it, really. i was a little surprised in your response, but my faith in you has been restored.  

it just makes me crazy when people buy a house in a nice neighborhood, where everyone at least does the minimum to keep up their yard - most more, and then there's always one house that ruins it for everyone. knee high grass all summer, mixed with every weed known to man, broken and rusted things in the yard, trash that never seems to get put out. i'm sure you've seen the type.

oh, and i know what you mean about a field of alpine flowers. altho, when i was a kid, i didn't think twice about runing into them, or laying down in the middle of the field on a sunny day, watching the clouds roll by. 
now ya have to worry about ticks and lyme's disease.


----------



## Jikoni (May 3, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Constance is my real name...I'm the straight-forward type.



You have very lovely eyes. I guess this thread is a way of getting to know everyone really. Cool.


----------



## corazon (May 3, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> knee high grass all summer, mixed with every weed known to man, broken and rusted things in the yard, trash that never seems to get put out. i'm sure you've seen the type.


That sounds like my neighbohood. Nobody really cares about their lawn here.  You should see our neighbor's house!  We have one set of neighbor's, who keep up their lawn & gardening.  They are the closest thing to family out here!  The other neighbors live in a mobile home.  They have 4 boys and just had their first girl 4 days ago.  5 kids in this little mobile home!  I don't know how they manage.  Outside their home is about 5 cars, only 2 actually run.  Lot of trash everywhere. No lawn.  I should take a photo to show how bad it is.


----------



## mish (May 3, 2006)

Jikoni said:
			
		

> You have very lovely eyes. I guess this thread is a way of getting to know everyone really. Cool.


 
I agree, Jikoni.  

Constance so nice to put a face with a name. (Somehow I pictured you looking like Connie Francis or Connie Stevens - don't know why - maybe the name.) Great pic, btw.

Kadesma - I also pronounced your name in my head as Cad-eeze-ma. Good to read how folks chose their names/significance.

Corazon - always wondered about your screen name as well.

Goodweed - admit I thought it had something to do with Marijuana, gasp, glad you explained.  LOL

Grumble, thanks for explaining your screen name. Words sometimes get lost in print as to their meaning - so I didn't mean what does your name "mean,"  - just curious about how folks chose their names. I'm always stumped to come up with something creative.

Hope more people will chime in and tell us how you chose your name/what it means (& I use the term losely  ) to get to know one another - as there are so many great new members.


----------



## bethzaring (May 3, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Hope more people will chime in and tell us how you chose your name/what it means (& I use the term losely  ) to get to know one another - as there are so many great new members.


 
ummm...errr.......well.......gosh........gee whiz......my mum choose it and, without checking, ima girl....


----------



## pdswife (May 3, 2006)

PDSWIFE

Pretty
Darn
S e xy, sweet, smart 
WIFE....

PDS are also My hubby's initals.


----------



## corazon (May 3, 2006)

corazon is heart in spanish.  90 doesn't have any significance.  I use the same user name for most things and the first time I tried just corazon, but they said it was already taken, but corazon90 was free.  That's the story.  

corazon...it's hard to explain.  It's just one of those things that you get attached to.  I love how it sounds, how it rolls off your tongue.  It's a beautiful word with a beautiful meaning.


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 3, 2006)

Sparrowgrass is an old form of asparagus--my favorite vegetable, which appears in my favorite season--spring.

Some of you would hate my lawn--I mow around the wildflowers (weeds, to them who don't know no better .)  Lucky for me, I have no neighbors. I live on 2 acres surrounded by woods and pastures, high in the Missouri Ozarks, with 2 Australian shepherds and 20 chickens.

I have 2 sons, 26 and 23, and one new daughter in law.  I am looking (but not too hard) for some rich old guy to support me in my old age. (This is probably the place where I should tell you that I am female!)  Preferably one who who is handy--there is always some plumbing or wiring or carpentry to do on my circa 1872 farmhouse.

Oh, and if he is a tractor mechanic, all the better.  Need to get than 1952 8N up and running--the driveway is washing away even as I type.


----------



## kimbaby (May 3, 2006)

kimbaby is female  Thanks for asking...


----------



## gary b (May 4, 2006)

Hello folks,

gary b is male as my name suggests. 

I'm pretty new to this site. I am 50 years young and am a single parent. (just me and my boy). My hobbies are RVing/camping and learning to cook and BBQ better.


----------



## GB (May 4, 2006)

gary b I have to say your name threw me for a loop the first time I saw it because, well if you couldn't already guess, I am gary b as well


----------



## ronjohn55 (May 4, 2006)

I'm a beer drinker....  

John (<----- Hint)


----------



## bethzaring (May 4, 2006)

I finally got a few minutes to describe where I am coming from........started as being a participant in the "back to the land movement" in the early 1970's and stuck with it.  Bought a sawmill, sawed lumber off our land to build our sheds and cabin.  Starting gardening right away, main motivation was to have control over our food, to keep chemicals out, herbicides, pesticides, stuff like that.  Have gardened organically for 30 years now.  Got goats 28 years ago to feed my addiction to milk.  Bought our second homestead in the early 1980's and built all over again. Got an associates degree in dietetics in the early 1990's and at first I managed a nursing home kitchen but eventually moved into the clinical stuff (paperwork) only.  Left that 7 years ago to stay home full time to have fun.  Some of my passions are cooking, baking, sewing, quilting, piano playing, gardening, canning and preserving, traveling, genealogy, writing, photography and having folks over for meals. Oh, yeah, and dealing with a thread that i do not want to start; dealing with an aging parent.  I am interested in energy conservation, Americans use an obscene amount of this worlds energy.  This includes an interest in using locally produced foods which means less energy was used in transporting foods; I live a fur piece from California or Brazil. It also means supporting local organic farmers at farmers markets.  Generally I do not purchase foods from grocery stores.  We raise almost all of our vegetables, fruits, milk and meats.  I buy all grains, oils, nuts and other staples from natural foods establishments.  Got any questions?  Will be happy to answer.


----------



## jkath (May 4, 2006)

sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> I am looking (but not too hard) for some rich old guy to support me in my old age. Preferably one who who is handy--there is always some plumbing or wiring or carpentry to do on my circa 1872 farmhouse.
> 
> Oh, and if he is a tractor mechanic, all the better. Need to get than 1952 8N up and running--the driveway is washing away even as I type.


 
We'll keep our eyes out for you, sparrowgrass!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 4, 2006)

After reading through the many posts, all I have to say is that we have a whole bunch of interesting and wonderful people on this site, with varying backgrounds, likes and dislikes, and all of us civil, and freindly with each other.  If only the rest of the world were like this.

I just wish some of those who used to be here, like Audio, Rainee (who I haven't seen around lately), Joe'sfolks, and many others, were still around.

I have made freinds in this community.  It is a place of value.  Thanks for being a great bunch.

Oh, and for Constance, how's the book comming? 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Michelemarie (May 5, 2006)

I love this thread! Goodweed is right, the forum is made up of such a great group of people - I'm glad to call you my friends.


----------



## mish (May 5, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I love this thread! Goodweed is right, the forum is made up of such a great group of people - I'm glad to call you my friends.


 
We're quite a bunch.


----------



## wasabi (May 5, 2006)

Yes we are.


----------



## callie (May 5, 2006)

Yes, we are


----------



## Barb33 (May 6, 2006)

*Needing a Jack of all trades?*

Sparrowgrass, have you found him yet? let me know if he has a brother when you do?JUst kiddin, I think I'll keep the one I got, after all, he's a Jack of all trades. Wanna borrow him?


----------



## Timeloyd (May 23, 2006)

I am Timeloyd a Galactic Philosopher, Wild Food Specialist and Male. My name is Lloyd T as in Time.
because my Dads middle nane is differenrt from mine.
One day as I was watching Doctor Who wearing my multi colored scarf and eatting jelly babes a friend commented, "Doctor Who is a Time Lord. You are a Time Lloyd." I combined the two into a sngle name British style (removing a l when in middle of name. It fit me perfectly and stuck. It is pronounced Taimloyd.
   I have also gone by Timelupin because I liked Lupin  alot in Anime and it bis also a reference to traveling in a Time Loop thus Timelupin pronounced Timeloopin' .
Galactic Philosopher a Timeloyd am I.


----------



## Ishbel (May 23, 2006)

Boring, I know, but Ishbel is the Scots Gaelic form of Isobel - a popular name in Scotland.


----------



## kadesma (May 23, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Boring, I know, but Ishbel is the Scots Gaelic form of Isobel - a popular name in Scotland.


That's not boring, to me it's fascinating, I learned something new today..Thank you 

kadesma


----------



## middie (May 23, 2006)

I'm a female. And yes my avatar picture IS me


----------



## bright (Jun 15, 2006)

QSis, this is Mylegsbig Fiancee. If you would like to know the story behind his name and avatar, simply go to off topic or general convo, not sure what its called, and search for a thread "truth about legsbig" the gist of it is they are both inside jokes. and he explained them in detail. you may even get a kick out of it.


----------



## QSis (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh, hey!  Thanks, bright!  I missed that whole thread, and I was left wondering why Myleg didn't jump in to explain.

Well, here's the link to his explanations - good ones!   http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/the-truth-about-legsbig-22143.html?highlight=truth+legsbig 

Very interesting about the martial art sport - I'd never heard of it.  I think I'd like watching that crocop guy - legs almost as good as my beloved Jason Varitek (catcher for the Red Sox)!

Also, the complete picture of the guy in the avatar IS funny! I was scratching my head about why Myleg thought the avatar face was.

Thank you for posting!

Lee


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2006)

AHA! Another Red Sox fan!


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 20, 2006)

Hopping into this thread a tad late, but I guess with not having the computer until a little while ago I missed its begining and didn't spot it before today  I've been reading through most of the 100+ posts before this one, and I feel like I know many of you a lot better now. I've commented to DH before (about forums in general) that I'm always curious why people pic the names and photos that they do, and why some folks write their user names all in caps.

Personally my user name is a sweet Italian word which roughly translated is the female form of "little one", and is a title that one might say to a little girl. My Italian husband says it to me however, and so it has a very special place in my heart. My current avatar picture is a red rose because roses are my favourite flowere ever and because it reminds me of the red roses in my wedding bouquet wub: self confessed total romantic).


----------



## mrsmac (Jun 28, 2006)

I can never think of a witty or funny user name, DH has a few really interesting ones he uses on forums but I am boring! I get called Mrsmac by a lot of kids at school, or they call me Mrs M C so I just use that. I am female too which I guess is obvious!!! I found this thread interesting as i have guessed the sex of quite a few people incorrectly.


----------



## Claire (Jun 30, 2006)

Since over a period of time I've posted as both Claire and Roy, well, I'm a woman.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 10, 2006)

Bump.

Another interesting thread for any newbies to read and add to if you wish.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 10, 2006)

That was nice, IC. 

I'm just kinda klutzy because I act before I think.  I thought Half Baked was fit for a food forum.

My avatar is a 'cheeky' orangutan just because I think they are so cute.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 10, 2006)

I am man, hear me roar!


----------



## Shunka (Aug 10, 2006)

Some of you know the story behind my screen name; after a wonderful wolf I was lucky to have as a friend and protector many years ago. Stay at home Mom/Grammie, married to a truck driver; have 2 daughters, 2 grandsons, 1 granddaughter due in a couple of months. Love to cook, sew, quilt, crochet, read, take care of my critters (most are rescues) along with learning and laughing with everyone here.


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you IC for bumping this up!  How fun to learn about so many folks.

Mine's pretty obvious.  I manage a marina and in the course of time I've had to enforce some rules regarding dogs (and other things).  A few dog owners started calling me the Harbor itch.  I just cleaned it up for public display.  

Right now I'm sitting on my boat surrounded by my 4 Pugs.  When I get my avatar up it is me at the helm of our little runabout.

I am looking forward to making lots of friends here!

Sharon


----------



## ironchef (Aug 10, 2006)

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> Mine's pretty obvious. I manage a marina and in the course of time I've had to enforce some rules regarding dogs (and other things). A few dog owners started calling me the Harbor itch. I just cleaned it up for public display.


 
That's pretty funny. I've had dogs my whole life, but it's mind blowing as to how irresponsible and inconsiderate some dog owners can be.


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 10, 2006)

Some people shouldn't be allowed to have animals.  We work with Pug rescue (we are no longer allowed to foster - we keep them all) and it amazes me what people will do - and not do.  Cleaning up after your critters is only part of it!


----------



## cjs (Aug 10, 2006)

I love that you brot this back up - it's fun to try to figure out from the posts if someone is a he/she. Some are tricky.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow--what a fun and interesting post--thanks to whoever started it----I feel like I know a lot of you a lot better.  My name speaks for itself---expat is someone who lives overseas and I've had my share of that job----I have enjoyed nearly every minute of it and learned so much (it's had it's downsides, however)----no matter what the cultural differences, people are the same everywhere (at least where I've been--Egypt, Kazakhstan, Trinidad, Indonesia, Thailand, Cypress, Greece, ) people are the same everywhere---family is important---people everywhere love their children and want the best for them.  I hope that we as nations can overcome global conflicts and give our children the right to grow up with some semblance of peace---we did--so  why shouldn't  they??  "Girl"--self-explanatory!!


----------



## vagriller (Aug 10, 2006)

I live in Virginia, and enjoy grilling. Here's a pic.

http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a5...&current=roger.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch15


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 10, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> I live in Virginia, and enjoy grilling. Here's a pic.
> 
> http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a52/frontierrog/?action=view&current=roger.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch15


 
How long did you have to hold up that tree?


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 11, 2006)

What an interesting thread.  This is the first time that I have read the thread all the way through.  As many of you know I am a female that likes to cook and lives in Northern California in the Sierra Nevadas, hence the name SierraCook.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 11, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> How long did you have to hold up that tree?



 Not long. The landscapers close by were giving me the evil eye already.


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 11, 2006)

What a great thread.  Loprraine is a fepmale.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 11, 2006)

I am a gun nut and like to make things that go bang.


----------



## bjcotton (Aug 11, 2006)

I think by looking at my avatar you can tell I'm a dude.  It's the blue eyes  .  Actually that's not my picture, I don't know who it is.  My name is Billy Jack, so you can take a guess from that, and yes, I've been sick since I made the movie...NOT!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 11, 2006)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> What a great thread. Loprraine is a fepmale.


 
     
guess this means you're keeping the name.  I love it!


----------



## ironchef (Oct 9, 2006)

Bumping up for any new members that would like to add to this thread.


----------



## mish (Oct 9, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Bumping up for any new members that would like to add to this thread.


 
Great idea, IC. Noticed several new members seem to know one another. Did you find the site through a mutual friend/cooking site? Tell us about yourselves. I get lost when folks refer to family members by name - and don't want to ask questions. Let's get to know one another.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 9, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Bumping up for any new members that would like to add to this thread.


 
Thanks, I.C., for the "bump up."  Buck and I are fairly new here and wondered about people's "handles" on the site.  I read through all pages of the thread and was pleased to learn that I had deduced quite correctly a number of the member's genders.

Mine is, of course, obvious but Buck is not quite who he is/seems.  I'll let him explain.  It's fun.  At least, to me.

Really enjoying DC.

Katie


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 9, 2006)

nice idea 

I`m Male, the girl next to me in my avatar is my wife and we celebrate our 8`th year married on Hallow`en, although we`ve been together for longer than this.
my username is actualy my Callsign that Ive had since the late 70`s early 80`s (can`t quite remember).

and yes, this place *ROCKS!*


----------



## Seven S (Oct 9, 2006)

Hadnt seen this thread but found it quite enjoyable...

Im a 34 year-old male youngster (who doesnt look a day past 25) soon to be 35, and living in the tropics - Panama to be exact, although quite soon to be headed back to the U.S.  I am both a Panama and U.S. citizen, but my background is as diverse as can be - I have French-Canadian, Chinese, Colombian and Panamanian grandparents... and along the lines also have some Scottish, Italian, French and Lebanese.  As for me, most people in the states say I look italian (whatever that means).

My handle wasnt really thought out; a while back when I joined yahoo answers, i had opened an account where it asked for a first name and last name, not wanting to use my real name, i wrote SEVEN for first, and ELEVEN for last... i had forgotten about that but when i posted something on there it showed up as SEVEN S... have no clue where the "S" came from but it stuck!!!  When I joined here, I just used the same handle.  How boring!!

And the avatar pic is the cover of the Pink Floyd "Pulse" album, which is my favorite band of all time.


----------



## cara (Oct 9, 2006)

hmm.. I never answered to this thread before.... 

maybe because I think everything is clear with me? 

cara is female, getting older every day, I'm married to Frank  and this nice little cat on the left is a black panther...
cara's not my real name, it just came to me when I first entered the internet and was asked dor a nickname... that was nine years ago...


----------



## Buck (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, y'all. This is indeed an interesting thread. Since Katie E. told you I'm not what I seem, I guess I'd better 'fess up and come clean with you. 

Buck is the quintessential "guy name." I chose it six years ago when I started writing my column "Guy Stuff by Buck." The column explores a range of goofy and improbable scenarios such as a visit to the spider ranch where they raise spiders for Halloween, a trip down into the anthill to see how ants live, and a visit to the vast underground storage vaults where spare electricity is stored for emergency use. My Daddy (who was a mountain man through and through) figures in many columns as I document his production of "Pure Mountain Spring Water" which he makes out in the hollow and distributes in Mason jars under cover of darkness.

Katie E. writes a column too. Hers is called "Everyday Pleasures." I's completely sane, while mine is not. We are both syndicated in several weekly papers across the country. If you want a sample column or two, PM either one of us and we'll be glad to send them out.

We live in Bardwell, Kentucky which is in the far western part of the state. Our business name is EVERGREEN. We specialize in interior design, custom window treatments, antique restoration and furniture repair and any related activity that's likely to make a buck (no pun intended).

My real handle is Joe.
My avatar is Dozer; the bestest, fluffiest, friendliest cat ever built. We have lotsa lotsa cats, lotsa lotsa pots and pans, lotsa lotsa cookbooks, lotsa lotsa recipes we experiment with, and just recently, lotsa lotsa new friends at DC.

God bless the USA and God bless you all.

Buck


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 9, 2006)

Snoop, short for Snoop Puss. Seems about right - I'm inquisitive and fussy but love a good tickle! Female.


----------



## Claire (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, by the way, I started on the TV food network, and when they abandoned the concept, someone from this site emailed me.  I'm often asked in grocery stores (sometimes by the employees) what this or that is for.  Or what it is.  So this is the perfect place for me.  Especially since I tend to wake up at 3 a.m. and have an hour or two to waste before I can catch a few winks before starting my day.


----------



## lulu (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow!  A great thread!

Lulu is fairly obviously a girl's name...but not mine, lol!  But both my first and last name begin in "lu" and my name is fairly distinctive so I lose any anonymity if I post it - I have never come across anyone else with the same name as me!

I am English, but was an expat kid so beg and borrow from many cultures.  I am married to a guy who is half Italian half British whose family now live in NY.  I am a bit of a jack of all trades.  My passport says equine scientist as a profession, and indeed I am, sometimes...I am also a musician, a writer, a legal clerk and a qualified English teacher, lol.  Some people just weren't meant to settle down!

I am 27.  We have two cats, and in England I have horses, chickens and a parttime dog!  We can't decide whether we will try and start a human family or not.

I love DC because of the huge mix of people, and the fact that hobby home cooks and professionals discuss things together.  I love that I learn a lot here and see recipes I otherwise wouldn't.

Since joining I have an overwhelming longing to try fiddleheads which I first read about here.


----------

